# Fast Food Pizza



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 13, 2009)

Glory!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 13, 2009)

Is the word I am looking for glutany or how is that spelled?


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 13, 2009)

...it's beautiful... :O


----------



## Gord (Jun 13, 2009)

Now you've gone and made me hungry. 
I could be there in 20 mins. to help you with that.


----------



## Piano Hero (Jun 13, 2009)

What would the FDA have to say about that? It would be hard to place it on the Food Pyramid accurately, perhaps it should go on the "heart attack" list.
Looks tasty though.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 13, 2009)

That looks disgusting................


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's unhealthy but my mouth says I gotta try that.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2009)

Beyond scary! Coming from a chef.


----------



## lukebailey (Jun 13, 2009)

What you need to do is put the burgers, fries, and nuggets in a blender and coat the pizza with that...for more consistency.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 13, 2009)

As I said on the Infamous Bacon Cheese Roll thread . . . 



> "Dennis, can you hear me? Dennis, can you hear me?"
> "Charging 200 joules . . . clear
> Charging 300 joules . . . clear
> Charging 360 joules . . . clear"
> ...


----------



## Theognome (Jun 13, 2009)

What? No onion rings?

Theognome


----------



## Adam Elliott (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like the fast food equivalent of a turducken. YUM!


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 13, 2009)

The wrist thing has got me curious. Do we need to sound a nerd alert?


----------

